# Vero Beach



## firemediceric (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone close by? 

I would like to find some open area for hand gun practice. Something other than the local range. Maybe set up some plywood targets and practice shooting on the move?

If anyone close has any suggestions that won't get us in trouble with the law, shoot me a PM.

thanks


----------

